
Tesla's Hero Cycle Leads to Nürburgring Confrontation with Itself - clouddrover
https://www.thedrive.com/tech/29960/teslas-hero-cycle-leads-to-nrburgring-confrontation-with-itself
======
tomohawk
> I've heard several stories now, from people in both what you'd call the
> "traditional automotive" space and the "mobility technology" world, about
> Tesla veterans applying for jobs and trying to impress the interviewer with
> tales of their heroic exploits. What these products of Tesla's tumultuous
> and hero-worshiping culture don't realize is that outside of Tesla, the
> entire goal of large, complex manufacturing, supply chain and service
> operations is to avoid heroism.

So true. I've been on jobs where people get rewarded for being heroes, and
people who get the job done get ignored. I don't want to waste time on a job
that requires heroes anymore. Where other people see heroes, I see a
disorganized mess.

